# Ryobi power tools



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

What's everyones opinion on Ryobi tools?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No opinion to the guy that didn't post an introduction 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Ooops my bad... 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH POP 7 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I've only seen homeowners and apprentices use Ryobi. I was on a job once and didn't want to run to the van to get my impact to drive in two screws so I picked up some guys Ryobi drill to screw them in. The RPM's were really low. 
Spend a few more bucks and get Milwaukee, Dewalt, or Makita.


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

I was thinking Ryobi since I'm just starting out & over time getting Milwaukee's. Or starting off with Ridgid because of their lifetime battery warranty

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

for work, go makita or go home


----------



## Stratocaster626 (Feb 11, 2017)

Found this Makita set for $379 http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-18-Volt-LXT-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Combo-Kit-5-Tool-XT505/207051110

Sent from my ALCATEL ONETOUCH POP 7 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with the ryobi tools. Sure there not the best made or most rugged. But heck in this line of work when tools get wet and beat. Why not? I've had terrible luck with dewalt, and the ridgid tools. I am slowly building a Milwaukee kit but have been using the ryobi for a couple years now. Some of the add on tools are extremely handy. The mini air compressor is legit for under $40.00. I've tested water lines up to 90 psi with it no issues. I have the pistol snake and it surprisingly works pretty well for running through a kitchen drain. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------

